# Reading > Who Said That? >  Rather desperate...

## kheldara

"_It is the duty of the reader to save the work from the writer_". 

I came across this quote - or something rather similar - some two years ago. I think it _might_  have been attributed to DH Lawrence - although that's quite uncertain as I can't even remember where I read it - and I'm kicking myself for not having noted it properly, as I've been itching to use it since but can't! 

Any clues or flares of recognition? I know it's the sort of statement any critic might have made...

And if it's a madly famous quote, I'll don my embarassment hat but be hugely grateful forever.  :Rolleyes:

----------


## Basil

"Never trust the artist. Trust the tale. The proper function of a critic is to save the tale from the artist who created it."

This line appears in the first chapter of Lawrence's _Studies of Classic American Literature_ which you can read here if you want the context.  :Smile:

----------


## kheldara

At the risk of sounding just a little bit exuberant, I hereby declare my undying love to you.
 :Smile:  

Seriously, thank you so much! It's such a relief to finally know the whole thing - I was beginning to think I had just mixed up various readings...

This forum is truly awesome. Hooray!

----------


## Basil

Jeez, seems like I can't ever log in to this forum without _someone_ declaring their undying love for me!

C'mon, people! Can't you all just worship me from afar??

----------


## Janine

> "_It is the duty of the reader to save the work from the writer_". 
> 
> I came across this quote - or something rather similar - some two years ago. I think it _might_  have been attributed to DH Lawrence - although that's quite uncertain as I can't even remember where I read it - and I'm kicking myself for not having noted it properly, as I've been itching to use it since but can't! 
> 
> Any clues or flares of recognition? I know it's the sort of statement any critic might have made...
> 
> And if it's a madly famous quote, I'll don my embarassment hat but be hugely grateful forever.


*Hi kheldara,* Nice to meet you. Glad that Basil has found your quote. If you are at all interested in Lawrence please check out our 'Lawrence Short Story' thread - we are on our 3rd story -"The Prussian Officer". It is not too late to read it and it is available on this site and you still can catch up. If not try the next story and discussion. Also the book of the month will be a Lawrence book, so if you have an interest go to that thread and vote for a book you would be interested in reading. I think there are 4 choices. 

Yes, *Basil*, I bow down to your endless pearls of wisdom. Seriously - good work finding that quote!  :Wink:

----------

